# Help in choosing shrimps



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi guys I need yr advice abt. adding shrimps

My aquarium: 34 lts net ie.8.5 gal
Fluval substrate (green bag 4 kgs) sponge filter 
Driftwood with Java fern, Marisela planted in the substrate alongwith hardy plants like hygrofila n crypts. 
Added old water 12 ltrs from a well established tank n rest is new water.

I already have Red n Black crystals, Wild neocardina, yellow shrimps, blue tiger shrimps, red fire n sakura shrimps. I had blue pear but all died only 1 male is alive so I'm afraid to buy them again. Sulawesi demand high temp. and I love green aquariums (plants need low temp.) so they're not an option.

Which shrimp should I chose ? Green neons need the same conditons as tiger shrimps PH 6.5-7.5 but in this particular aquarium I want hardy shrimps who can live n breed in PH 8.00 temp.upto 28 degrees.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

What about snowballs?


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

ShrimpieLove said:


> What about snowballs?


ShrimpieLove Snowball shrimps r unavaliable here. The options left r Neon shrimps babaulti sp.for that I'll have to lower the PH bet.6.5-7.5 give them the same conditions as blue tiger shrimps. 
Another option r Blue pearl shrimps but I'm a bit traumatized coz I had them for 2 months all was well suddenly I had massive deaths within a week all died except 1 male surviving till date. We have limited options in here in Israel
Another question : Can I add neon shrimps to the sakura n tiger aquarium will sakura n nen shrimps mate ? 
I can buy n keep them together for sometime coz that tank is 6 months old. Later on I can move the blue tiger shrimps n neons to this new tank when its cycled i.e.a month atleast. I need yr experience n advice to make a proper decision


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

any pics of your neon shrimp?


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> any pics of your neon shrimp?


I dont have them but I'm thinking abt.adding them
Here's a link to my friends blog I've bought all my shrimps from him.

http://www.shrimpland.co.il/greenneonshrimp


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have them breeding in a tank for me for over 6 months now, they are a nice neon color under lights, but don't really show the color so well in dimmer lit tanks. They breed easily though, just like the Yellows, Cherries.

I am cleaning out my tank next week so will know just how many I have then...put them in there and forgot about them


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thnx guys after a lot of thinking I chose the pearl shrimps.
So I'll be adding them after a month coz just last saturday I started this tank.


----------

